# my babyzilla 32'r



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

hello all,
here my car, my door in carbon, to realize by me, I am a carriage-builder, painting and work body its to realize by me, my brother this load of mecanic, and veiled my material electronic and my nu GT 2835 turbine kit.
my spec:exhaust apex'i gt,down pipe apex'i,front intercooler trust,
clutch double plate cusco,short shift nismo,profec and power fc,turbo timer hks and my new gt 2835 turbine kit......


















hey it's meeeeeeeee LOLLL


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Very Nice!


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

thank you!!!


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

the Carbon door looks fantastic


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

*Stunning*

Gregzilla,

Where did you get those canards from please? The cars really taking shape - good work!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I really am starting to like white 32's.

Out of interest, are you living in Belgium. I thought modifying engines was seriously frowned upon over there [insurance wise].
What are your plans for the car in the long term.


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

That looks stunning.


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

empi said:


> Gregzilla,
> 
> Where did you get those canards from please? The cars really taking shape - good work!


iiiiii tanks,
my canards? i buy in the shop because best price 35 euros !very good price  

you interess???


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Yep i'm interested pm me details please [email protected]


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

Bajie said:


> I really am starting to like white 32's.
> 
> Out of interest, are you living in Belgium. I thought modifying engines was seriously frowned upon over there [insurance wise].
> What are your plans for the car in the long term.


yes im living in belgium...
for the engine i rebuilt in the last time,
for the electronic and the reglage
i will go in england.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Looks very nice.  Why does your R32 have UK Number plates on, if you are in Belgium?

-Elliot


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

R34_GT-t said:


> Why does your R32 have UK Number plates on, if you are in Belgium?-Elliot


the skyline is not approve in the belgian road  
I have to keep the plates of edinburgh because it is a corner of England very cool, 
however England is splendid!


empi pm send  

thank you for your comment


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

empi said:


> Gregzilla,
> 
> Where did you get those canards from please? The cars really taking shape - good work!


I was going to ask the same thing but couldnt think what they were called! How are they held on?


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

steven,
they are held like this----->
[img]http://img230.exs.cx/img230/9099/flaps0048fx.jpg


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

empi said:


> Yep i'm interested pm me details please [email protected]


empi PM send


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Brilliant, thanks for the pics, i had a feeling they would be held on like that.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

car looks great. you must be well chuffed. 

white is got to be the best colour for 32's.


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

thank you very much


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

Ha Ha, JSG Plate from here in Edinburgh.

My R32 is a JSG plate too !


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

that is one beautiful car, im in love :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

im very happy!thanks for your comment!  

OMG im cry lolllllll

edinburgh pawwwwaaaaa lollll


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

did you get that car from a guy in dalgety bay?? i recognise it. the gut was from newzeland he had moved to dalgety bay just a while ago??

or it might just be someone else

K


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

the owner of my car its a menber of the forum

its name is MC FLY.....


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

yep

couldnt think for a minute, thats the car i was thinking of good to see it went to a real good home

K


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Where did you get that Carbon Door, that looks really cool!!!

How much did that cost you? And where from?

I want I want I want....damn...wallet is empty..


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looks so so so so so so so so so so so great   

alex


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Whos Mcfly? Was it one i imported? Ive sold a few G platers ending in JSG


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

lovely car! well done mate!


----------



## vicky (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow! That is simply stunning. Absolutely top job Greg. :smokin:


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

andy mcfly brought the car over with him when he moved here fron new zeland this was a long time ago

K


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Ah i C. Nice car anyway


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

*nocturnal*


> Where did you get that Carbon Door, that looks really cool!!!
> 
> How much did that cost you? And where from?


thank you!
its my job))carbon,kevlar,front lip fiber,door and hood its a really difficult
for take a good job,this is my job and im really happy for yor comment!

the price??humm its a good price for me loll

greg


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

GTRalex said:


> looks so so so so so so so so so so so great
> 
> alex


thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

*yunis a,vicky,powervehicles*

thanks for your comment  

*powervehicles* scuse me,mcfly is a registrer name
i'll give you really name of this registrer


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Theres something not quite right there  a tastefully modified European Car???? 
Looks really nice  keep up the good carbon fibre work


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice car, well done


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

its realy best forum!

great user! tkanks you again!

this is the link of my car:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=16976


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

°GREGZILLA° said:


> the skyline is not approve in the belgian road
> I have to keep the plates of edinburgh because it is a corner of England very cool,
> however England is splendid!
> 
> ...



wicked job on your car mate  especially like the carbon doors very very nice, you have made a great job of them and could make a bob or two on this site from selling them  
but i just had to correct you edinburgh is not in a corner of england mate its in scotland in fact its the capital of scotland  us scots are touchy about things like that  
will look forward to seeing your car finished


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

Gordon Adam said:


> wicked job on your car mate  especially like the carbon doors very very nice, you have made a great job of them and could make a bob or two on this site from selling them
> but i just had to correct you edinburgh is not in a corner of england mate its in scotland in fact its the capital of scotland  us scots are touchy about things like that
> will look forward to seeing your car finished


thank you for you interest,
im terribly sorry  
i wont hurt you but i dont speak very well english so it's sometimes difficult
to express me correctly  

edinburgh pawaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

°GREGZILLA° said:


> thank you for you interest,
> im terribly sorry
> i wont hurt you but i dont speak very well english so it's sometimes difficult
> to express me correctly
> ...


no problem mate  
and your english is a lot better than my belgian or french or whatever language you belgians speak   sure do make fine biscuits though    

belgium pawaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Nelson_b (Feb 27, 2005)

°GREGZILLA° said:


> *nocturnal*
> 
> thank you!
> its my job))carbon,kevlar,front lip fiber,door and hood its a really difficult
> ...


Nice car, great job on...
keep it that way mate.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

id say put a spoiler back on and take those side skirts off but hey thats just me..lol

Does look good in white though


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

Gordon Adam said:


> no problem mate
> and your english is a lot better than my belgian or french or whatever language you belgians speak   sure do make fine biscuits though
> 
> belgium pawaaaaaaaaa!


fine biscuuits LOLL  

great whisky in scotland! :smokin:


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

nelsonb and adus

thanks for you interess


----------



## Nelson_b (Feb 27, 2005)

°GREGZILLA° said:


> fine biscuuits LOLL
> 
> great whisky in scotland! :smokin:


I've got some chocolate here in Holland, belgian guy have the biscuits, scotland whisky, bizz is done...
:smokin:


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

*nelson B*

lolllll


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

put the spoiler back on dude!!

gregzilla please email me, [email protected], i have a suggestion for you


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

yuniz a 

you have a mail


----------

